# stearing and lift problems 574



## al574 (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a 73 model international 574 it sat up for a year or two i bought it and started using it after i changed filters and fluids now the stearing is hard to turn and the pto works but after using it for awhile it stops u pick up the bushhog and it starts at normal speed familiar with working on this any help will be great


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Almost sounds like you have air in the system, or that the pump is getting bad. Try poking around in the International Harvester section of the forums (down the list in the ag tractor section). There are several threads there on that model and similar ones as well.

On my 574, when you get air in the system, the steering is hard to turn. From what I have learned on this forum, the PTO clutch is activated by the fluid from the return line on the steering sector. That's why those two systems are affected. When the pump went in my tractor, it started acting like it had air in the system all the time. You should be able to measure your pump's output by attaching a meter to the remote connections at the rear of the tractor. You will probably need to either borrow one from a mechanic or dealership, or just have them check the output and see if it matches the specs.


----------



## al574 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok thanks what should those pressures be


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I can check my service manual for you. I'll try to post them up later.


----------



## al574 (Jun 15, 2011)

will it hurt any thing to use it to disk up food plots if the pump it going out does it move fluid threw the transmisson


----------

